# Discovery Gardens



## QS & Kids (Sep 25, 2008)

Out of interest does anyone live at Discovery Gardens? if so what is the availabilty of 2 bed apartmenst like as all I can find advertised is studios or 1 bed apartments.

Cheers.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

QS & Kids said:


> Out of interest does anyone live at Discovery Gardens? if so what is the availabilty of 2 bed apartmenst like as all I can find advertised is studios or 1 bed apartments.
> 
> Cheers.


You're right, doesn't seem to be any. Just had a look on Dubizzle, there seems to be quite a lot of places available in The Greens area, it's fairly nearby. Guess you would have to ask people what it is like there.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Have you contacted better homes? There should be quite a few becoming available in the next few weeks-months. There are a lot of vacant buildings. 

If you need any more info, just do a search, there were a few threads on DG in the past few weeks. I can also try and answer any specific questions you have, as I live there.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Have you contacted better homes? There should be quite a few becoming available in the next few weeks-months. There are a lot of vacant buildings.
> 
> If you need any more info, just do a search, there were a few threads on DG in the past few weeks. I can also try and answer any specific questions you have, as I live there.


And I will be very soon, got myself a place to stay in DG. Just need to buy a bed and a big TV!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

So it's definite now Crazy? 

BTW, If you need someone to help you choose a tv. I'll be more than willing to pass on my tremendous amount of knowledge.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> So it's definite now Crazy?
> 
> BTW, If you need someone to help you choose a tv. I'll be more than willing to pass on my tremendous amount of knowledge.


Yep, I move in sometime between the 1st and the 8th. Might as well take advantage of this Apartment if someone else is paying.

Sounds like a plan on the TV shopping front. Any good electrical shops in Ibn Batuta Mall?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Yeah there are quite a few. All prices seem to be the same no matter which one. Geant, has a lot of tv's. Bought mine there cause they had stock. Then there is Sharaf, Jumbo, Jackys, not sure what the other stores name is... I think it's a smaller sharaf.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Yeah there are quite a few. All prices seem to be the same no matter which one. Geant, has a lot of tv's. Bought mine there cause they had stock. Then there is Sharaf, Jumbo, Jackys, not sure what the other stores name is... I think it's a smaller sharaf.


Bubbles, you sound like the man in the know - what's the going rate for a decent BIG LCD TV? I also want to get a Wii to go with it...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! I just like electronics.  What is big? 46" okay? I saw a Samsung (full 1080p HD, all the other good stuff) the other day for 6999, but it was perhaps a ramadan special (normal price seems to be 8k). If you budget around 8k for the tv you have quite a bit of choice. 46-50" is the size were looking at. Now is also a good time cause most of the companies have brought out their latest series tv's. Very exciting features (if your a gadget freak like me). I will however wait for the latest and greatest laser tv tech to be released early next year, and then get a nice big one. My 32" will have to do for now. 

I unfortunately am not into Wii, SO, under correction I think its around 1500-1750. It was last time i had a look.


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

My hubby lives in a 2 bedroom apartment in DG. got it from Better Homes sometime in August. I am only coming up in Nov.


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi I live in DG and there are a lot of empty buildings still but I just saw two fill up in the last two weeks. I called Betterhomes the other day trying to get more keys and the lady who answered the phone asked me if I wanted to get on the wait list when I told her I was calling about DG.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Ive been living in Discovery Gardens for about 3 months now. Its really nice & ideally located, however we have 1 small problem........................................Litter!!

They have put a bin near the entrance to the building however no-one is emptying it so the rubbish is just piling up. Also new people are dumping there storage boxes, tv & fridge boxes there too! So the slightest bit of wind and litter is every where! Its really annoying me as it is such a nice place and this litter makes it look disgusting!

Is anyone else having this problem?

I have spoken to our security guy who pretends to not understand me! It is annoying me that much that im getting close to moving the litter myself!

Who is responsible for the upkeep of the outside areas?


----------



## manxegator (Oct 5, 2008)

anyone can tell me how long does it take from DG to SZR (emirates towers), I am thinking on moving there. Thanks.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

manxegator said:


> anyone can tell me how long does it take from DG to SZR (emirates towers), I am thinking on moving there. Thanks.


Best way to find out distances is to use Google Maps/Earth

Map of Dubai (dubai - Google Maps)

Discovery Gardens (discovery gardens - Google Maps)

Emirates Tower (emirate towers - Google Maps)

It's about 26.2Km and using SZR it'll take around 25min+ depending on traffic. Really easy route as well.

HTH


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Crazy mazy is correct. My wife works in city tower 2, and it takes her normally around 25-30 minutes to get to and from work.


----------



## manxegator (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, you've been of great help.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

manxegator said:


> Thanks guys, you've been of great help.


Di nada amigo


----------

